# Place your Merriam's pics here.



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I filled my Boulder tag at 5:45 Sunday, it has a 10" beard and 1 1/4" spurs, sorry about picture quality it's captured off of video and they never look as good as the video.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice bird hope we get to see some of the video.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

great work!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice tom there.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We spent two days looking for Merriam's on the Boulder with very little success. I guess we just didn't know what we were doing.

So, I resorted to playing my "ace" that was up my sleeve, and bagged this Rio.

8" beard. Didn't measure the spurs.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice tom there


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Here are pictures of the five my buddy and I killed in the Black Hills on Saturday. Two in WY and three in SD. I'll be after the Rio's with my son next week in Utah.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Birdman you and your buddy have shot the same amount of birds in one trip as I have the last six years. :lol: Thats a good trip for sure!


----------

